# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Roof End Turn Down Tool

## spartan

Hi, I need to turn down the end of my roof sheets. 
According to a book I have there is a tool for it. 
Anyone know where I can get one - the proper name for it etc. 
I was going to use some vice grips, but in practicing I was tearing the metal. 
The roof sheets are trimdek profile.

----------


## DJ's Timber

They are called Turn down or up tools depending on which way you want to do it. 
This PDF from Blue Scope Steel has a bit on it

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The only one I ever used was shop made...look much like the ones in the diagram.

----------


## rat52

Spartan, 
they are not hard to make, tube for the handle and some flat steel from bunnies. 10 min with a welder (or mate who has one) ad a lot cheeper than buying one. 
 The alternative is to ring a few hire places. They some times have them.

----------


## readnik

My old man used to get a peice of wood the width of the tin to be bent, cut a 3mm groove in it and then slip this over the tin and bend 
Easy

----------

